# Christning of Funda's yak - Lake Burley Griffin 25/1/07



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

To the Canberra members,

You are condignly invited to attend the maiden voyage of Funda's Hobie 2007 Outback on Thursday the 25th of January on the foreshores of lake Burley Griffin at approximately 5:30pm - 6:00pm ( Depending on arrival and number of members attending ).

To accompany all members needs and wants we open the option of a departure poll including locations that involve a boat ramp or shallow water entry, these places include Molonglo ( A.C.T Hospice ramp, located near Duntroon ), Scrivener Dam ( Point with picnic tables approximately 100m from the National Zoo and Aquarium ) or the Black Mountain Peninsula ( Boat ramp located on the west of the peninsula ), other areas may be applicable but please express your interest as soon as possible.

These locations are here in open for discussion with approximately 48 hours before a choice is made, all decisions are final regarding departure point but we require notice of attendance as well as a cast vote... No refreshments, kayaks, lures, tips or food will be provided so we ask you to come armed with plenty of Wild Turkey for our debutant but please be aware he might not be in a fit condition to drive let alone pedal ( Optional casks of wine may be brought thus supplying a 'Silver pillow' ).

Please feel free to post in this thread with your intentions or PM myself or Funda, we look forward to you enjoying you watch the 'Popping of the Goodoo cherry' and hopefully it will be the illustrious native it deserves to be.

Thankyou for your time,

Derek 'Paffoh' Steele


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Guys I can't make this trip, I'm in Sydney, the big day out, have fun. It would be a good time to practice of getting into the Goodoo from the lake. Think safety with many hands to help (with advice) :roll:

I have been grounded on Saturday as my Boss has taken Yak carrier away down the coast while I'm in Canberra.

Edit: Allan, you might want to study this link first http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3286 8)

Victor [/url]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll be there and I dont care where it is, I'd be happy in that pond on the roundabout at civic doing laps 

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wish I could Derek and Allan, cannot make mid week at this stage! enjoy!

p.s. I voted for mononglo, been there twice with no results, but what a nice bit of water! hope the conditions are just right! pack deep divers if you hit this area.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQGvtbcAABpfgAASQKMAEAAgEIA/75+gIACEGqn4TUymn6ieptJj0UA1T8ip+phNNQZAG1CCnGWXkxyK/mhWwTEIIsFdOYtOlJ8Uk29qPr3UD1UwxYxCC8puq51Q9qqY3b7tmDsbXnojhPDvrLRQVrhDgt114GbMvVqUUtOhIsEYyu1w6cIe3vblYuYrMYk2KRmKlVP2mnN4GUTkwmv4u5IpwoSADX2tuA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll be there with bells on - but I won't be there until around 6:30-7  I voted for BMP but will follow the crowd wherever you end up.



Funda said:


> I'll be there and I dont care where it is, I'd be happy in that pond on the roundabout at civic doing laps


I've heard there are some huge carp in that pond Allan :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes Ill be there coming down thursday do tourist thing then few days fishing.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> I'd be happy in that pond on the roundabout at civic doing laps


he he, watch out for those cars! see a few go for a swim over the years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking good, so far we have 5 confirmed and 1 should be ok.

Paffoh
Funda
Caught2
Squidder
Wez/blacktruck

& Redphoneix a strong maybe.

Kim yes I sure am getting excited, it's going to be a long 24 hrs I'm sure.

I'd be pretty keen to give the dam end a crack, theres some good looking structure along the western bank I've been told.

Victor and I tried the river end last week for zip, I think it gets fairly well flogged up that end tho & theres probably not much room for 6 or 8 yaks to fish up there together.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWypfLIAABTfgAASQKEFEDBgEAA375+AIAB1FTyajE09RtQAeUaEU9MJAyZMjRo0AgCIQWKoysNQkpXHtRs0iuMF4wJYBqK6MEZ0fEw3QVTtKfTbQFWEQm7kxasjEkCI2E0vQzhV5vBxU2M73tCafExfxdyRThQkGypfLIA=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

The final destination has been decided,

Due to some consideration of the wind being easterly and the time people will be arriving *Black Mountain Peninsula* will be the departure point, where we travel from that I will leave up to you guys but come armed with the usual tricks and expect a good fishing trip to be had by all... Loads of snags opposite the ramp with big Redfin, snags to right near rowing sheds contain many Yellowbelly and hopefully Cod so we should be able to do quite well.

I will be arriving at 6pm ( Give or take a few minutes ) so feel free to launch and hang on water or whatever, cant wait to spy the new Hobies... See you all then.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I hope it doesn't turn out like the Titanic's maiden voyage Funda :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just joking, I'm sure that it will be a most austere occasion :roll: :roll:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Actuslly I shouldn't say that, coz it's a Hobie (an Outback at that) and they are indestructible :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry guys, I'm a late scratching for the maiden voyage  Some sh*t has gone down here at work, I'll be here a lot later than I thought.

Hope she pedals like a dream Allan :wink:


----------

